# Shkenca > Shkenca dhe jeta >  Edhe 40 vjet(2050) kohë kemi?

## fegi

Brenda 40 vitesh duhet që të kufizojmë konsumet tanë dhe të përshtasim një stil të përballueshëm jetese. Më pas, do të jetë vonë...

Jared Diamond jep leksione gjeografie në Universitetin e Kalifornisë. Një zanat jashtë mode, në një epokë kur shumë janë të bindur se e njohin planetin. Por kjo bindje zhduket në pak minuta kur bashkëbisedon me këtë zotëri 73-vjeçar, që studion shembjen e qytetërimeve të të kaluarës për të gjetur mënyrën e shmangjes së shembjes së qytetërimit tonë. Një kolaps që, sipas asaj që ai thotë, është një mundësi shumë konkrete.

- Njerëzimi po rritet shumë si nga pikëpamja demografike, ashtu edhe konsumi. Dimë, që ky është problem. Por është edhe një fakt natyror, apo jo?

E vërtetë. Rritja është diçka normale për pjesën më të madhe të qytetërimeve. Por i yni, për herë të parë, gjendet përballë një situate të re: burimet që kërkojmë po ezaurohen. Qytetërimi ynë, ashtu si vepron sot, ka një datë skadence. Nëse brenda 40 viteve nuk do të jemi në gjendje të kufizojmë konsumin, do të përfundojmë duke tejkaluar kapacitetin që planeti ynë mund të na ofrojë. Për shembull: nëse do të vazhdojmë të presim pyjet tropikalë me ritmet e sotëm, do të jenë zhdukur të gjithë deri në 2030, përveç atyre në Amazonia dhe Kongo. Po ky diskutim vlen për ujin, për naftën.

-Po si kemi mbërritur deri në këtë pikë? Ka shumë prej nesh që zhvillojnë një veprimtari që nuk është e lidhur direkt me mbështetjen tonë?

Ky nuk është një problem thelbësor, sepse me kalimin e viteve është rritur dukshëm prodhimi i bujqësisë. Në Egjiptin e lashtë, një bujk mund të ushqente katër persona përveç vetvetes. Mes Majave, 2 mijë vjet para Krishtit, 2 bujq arrinin të prodhonin ushqim për familjet e tyre dhe një tjetër person. Sot, një fermer amerikan arrin të prodhojë ushqim për vetveten dhe për 100 persona të tjerë dhe ka gjasa që përmirësimi i teknologjisë do të rrisë më tej këtë raport në të ardhmen. Problemi i vërtetë nuk qëndron në mënyrën si lidhemi me ambientin.

-Për të evituar shembjen e qytetërimit tonë duhet të reduktojmë ritmin tonë të rritjes, apo të përdorim teknologjinë dhe shkencën që të na ndihmojnë për të mbajtur ritmin aktual, duke reduktuar impaktin tonë mbi ambientin?

Nuk duhet të pushojmë së rrituri, por duhet të ndryshojmë mënyrën si e bëjmë. Megjithatë, siç shkruante tre vjet më parë një ekonomist jotradicional, në një botë me burime të kufizuara janë vetëm dy tipa personash që besojnë në mitin e rritjes së pakufi: të çmendurit dhe ekonomistët. Ideja që njerëzimi mund të rritet pa kufi me modelin aktual nuk ka kurrfarë baze. Ne tashmë pothuajse e kemi arritur limitin tonë sa u përket burimeve të shfrytëzueshëm dhe duhet të reagojmë sa më shpejt për t'i ruajtur, gjë që sjell një ndryshim në mënyrën tonë të të jetuarit. Tridhjetë vjet më parë, besonim se problemi më i madh i qytetërimit tonë do të ishte mbipopullimi. Jemi rritur nga 1.5 në 6.5 miliardë në diçka më pak se një shekull dhe kjo na ka trembur.

Megjithatë, sot e dimë që problemi thelbësor nuk është, të paktën për momentin, numri i personave që banojnë Tokën, por sasia e burimeve që konsumon secili prej këtyre personave. Kuadri ndryshon në mënyrë radikale, sepse ritmi i konsumit nuk është i njëjtë për të gjithë qeniet njerëzore. Një afrikan konsumon një vëllim burimesh 32 herë më të vogël se sa një amerikan. Kështu që, parë nga një këndvështrim ambientalist, një amerikan është 32 herë më i rrezikshëm se sa një kenian. Sot, duket se ritmi i rritjes së popullsisë është duke u ngadalësuar dhe mendohet që pas tridhjetë vitesh numri i individëve që do të popullojnë Tokën do të jetë "vetëm" nëntë miliardë. Gjë që do të ishte një lajm i mirë, duke patur parasysh, që teorikisht planeti ynë është në gjendje të përballojë këtë numër personash. Problemi është se kush banon në Botën e Tretë, dëshiron të arrijë nivelin e konsumit të atyre që banojnë në botën e qytetëruar dhe kjo, nëse do të ndodhte, do ta bënte të papërballueshme jetën mbi Tokë.

-E megjithatë, bota e parë vazhdon ti premtojë Botës së Tretë, që niveli i saj i konsumit do të rritet?

Eshtë një mashtrim mizor. Vazhdojmë që të ofrojmë iluzione për vendet në zhvillim që, nëse do të dinë të përshtasin politikat ekonomike që u sugjerojmë përmes Fondit Monetar Ndërkombëtar dhe presionit të qeverive tona, ata do të arrijnë nivelin tonë të mirëqenies materiale. Por është e pamundur, sepse nëse të gjithë do të konsumonin si në botën e parë do të kishim shteruar burimet e planetit tonë. Cila mund të jetë zgjidhja? Rikthimi i ekuilibrit, duke bërë që vendet më të zhvilluara të reduktojnë konsumin e tyre dhe duke mundësuar atyre në zhvillim që të rrisin konsumin e tyre. Afrimi i këtyre dy botëve është e vetmja mënyrë për t'i garantuar qytetërimit tonë përballueshmërinë, për të cilën ka nevojë për të vazhduar të ekzistojë. Përndryshe, planeti ynë do të pushojë së qeni mikpritës për njerëzit dhe qytetërimi ynë do të bëhej gjithnjë e më pak i qëndrueshëm.

-Po si mundet një qytetërim si i yni të marrë një vendim kaq të vështirë si ai i reduktimit të vullnetshëm të cilësisë së vet të jetesës? Apo si mund të mos ketë rritje e njëkohësisht të vazhdojë t'u garantojë pjesëtarëve të vet kënaqësinë që kërkojnë?

Në botë ekzistojnë shumë shembuj komunitetesh, që kanë ditur të marrin vendime të tilla. Në Europë, konsumi për frymë është pothuajse gjysma e atij në Shtetet e Bashkuara dhe pavarësisht kësaj, niveli i jetesës dhe kënaqësia në Europë nuk janë më poshtë.

Ka pasur qytetërime në të kaluarën që kanë arritur të ruajnë mënyrën e ruajtjes së ekuilibrit të konsumit për mijëvjeçarë të tërë.

Sigurisht. Islanda për shembull ka arritur të ruajë për më shumë se një mijëvjeçar ekuilibrin e vet, sepse banorët e saj kanë kuptuar me shpejtësi që duhej të ruanin terrenin e tyre, duke i ushqyer në mënyrë të përballueshme bagëtitë e tyre. Një tjetër shembull është në Japoni, ku ka shoqëri me origjinë që 14 mijë vite para Krishtit, pa pësuar asnjëherë asnjë kolaps, përveç atij pas Luftës së Dytë Botërore. Edhe në ishullin e vogël të Tikopeas, në Oqeanin Paqësor, polinezianët kanë ditur të ruajnë ambientin për mijëvjeçarë të tërë pa e shkatërruar.

-Çfarë na pengon të ecim të gjithë së bashku në drejtimin e duhur? Dhe kush duhet ta marrë këtë vendim?

Të gjithë. Vendimi u takon qeverive, por edhe individëve. Disa prej zgjedhjeve të rëndësishme, si përshembull shmangia e nivelit të plumbit në prodhimet industriale, mund të merren vetëm nga institucione. Por shumë prej vendimeve që kanë vërtetë rëndësi u takojnë individëve të veçantë. Shumë prej tyre kanë zgjedhur automobilë ekologjikë. Dhe jo, sepse ua ka sugjeruar qeveria, por në bazë të një vendimi etik personal.

Megjithatë, po të shohim në të kaluarën, është e vështirë të gjesh raste kur shoqëria jonë ka arritur të marrë një vendim madhor për interesin e përbashkët...

Gaboheni. Unë kam lindur në vitin 1937 dhe mbaj mend Luftën e Dytë Botërore. Para asaj kohe ishte e vështirë të mendohej, që shtetet e mëdhenj europianë do të ishin në gjendje të bashkoheshin dhe të binin dakord me njëri tjetrin. E megjithatë, kjo ndodhi shumë pak kohë më vonë: udhëheqësit e mëdhenj kuptuan që 100 milionë të vdekur mjaftonin dhe që duhej të gjenin një tjetër mënyrë, më paqësore të bashkëjetesës. Ka qenë një zgjedhje shumë e mençur dhe e vetëdijshme, dhe sot shihni pak përreth: kush mund ta imagjinonte disa dekada më parë, që do të kish qenë e mundur të udhëtoje nga Parisi në Berlin pa pasaportë dhe që Franca dhe Gjermania do të kishin patur të njëjtën monedhë?

-Sipas jush, cili është shkaku më i zakonshëm i dështimit të një shoqërie?

Nëse do të thoja që ekziston vetëm një faktor determinues do të tregohesha sipërfaqësor. Megjithatë, ekzistojnë një bashkësi shkaqesh që plotësojnë njëri-tjetrin. Mes tyre janë sigurisht dëmet që qeniet njerëzore i shkaktojnë mjedisit, por edhe ndryshimet klimatike (që ndryshe nga ditët e sotme, në të kaluarën kanë patur vetëm shkaqe natyrore), armiqtë e jashtëm (Kartagjena u shemb për arsye se u ndesh me Romën). Në fund, janë shkaqet e brendshme politike dhe sociale të shoqërisë.

----------


## EuroStar1

Keto thenje vijne vetem nga goja e nje Bolsheviku

----------


## Hyllien

> Keto thenje vijne vetem nga goja e nje Bolsheviku


Amin. - me ironi kjo kuptohet. Ske cti besh, janë fiksuar që patjetër ata e dinë më mirë si duhet të hajmë, pijmë, veprojmë etj. Na ikën skenaret apokaliptike fetare, tani po na vijnë ato (pseudo)shkencore.

----------

